# What AR-15 to buy?



## woody7

I am in the market for an AR-15. I know the initial purchase is just the beginning, then the add on's begin. Looking for a mixture of self defense, pig, and doe hunting. What is a good platform to start with? Planning on a scoped version, so please advise. Your response is appreciated.


----------



## doslocosranch

I own a M&P .223, quality product and has been solid.


----------



## stdreb27

buds has colt 6920's for around 1150. With nice furniture on it.


----------



## woody7

Nice rig, and Kitty Cat, keep em coming.


----------



## jaime1982

stdreb27 said:


> buds has colt 6920's for around 1150. With nice furniture on it.


THIS!!


----------



## Croaker slinger

Start with a RockRiver.


----------



## pngndn

Rock river. People at pd have several of them


----------



## woody7

Buddy just got one from Rock River, and is impressed.


----------



## WESTTU

I have a stagg and really like it


----------



## altez

Another vote for colt


----------



## mlinger

I think it really depends on your price point and what all you want on it. I looked and for the money I liked Rock River and all the extras for the price. I picked up an Elite Operator which gave me a collapsable stock, 2 stage trigger, M4 feed ramps, chrome bolt carrier group, collapsable front sight, ergo pistol grip, and a muzzle break not just a flash suppressor. All for a $1000. To me that seemed like a lot for the money. Plus RRA guarantees 1 MOA. Sweet Gun.


----------



## chicken fried

Anything that is mil spec and with a 5.56 chamber. Slickguns.com has daily specials. If you have to have a name brand rock river, bushmaster, colt, s&w, etc are all good and can't go wrong with them.


----------



## ATX 4x4

Dpms is hard to beat for the price & for your wants.


----------



## dirtfish

colt


----------



## cajundiesel

I second the DPMS


----------



## DSL_PWR

Daniel Defense or Sog.. best in the business.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

One that you can afford!! I am not saying the 6.5 I just put up the site, they have all sorts of stuff!!
Precision Firearms 6.5 Grendel AR-15 Upper

Home


----------



## t-tung

chicken fried said:


> Anything that is mil spec and with a 5.56 chamber. Slickguns.com has daily specials. If you have to have a name brand rock river, bushmaster, colt, s&w, etc are all good and can't go wrong with them.


This is pretty good advice. Unless you're shooting competition, any of them off the shelf will work for you. Just depends on what barrel length/profile you want. I'd look for a 1/7 or 1/8 twist barrel if you're planning on shooting heavier (62gr+) bullets. 1/9 will work but I'd stay away from 1/10 up. Also don't waste your money on the composite lowers. They're garbage.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

chicken fried said:


> Anything that is mil spec and with a 5.56 chamber. Slickguns.com has daily specials. If you have to have a name brand rock river, bushmaster, colt, s&w, etc are all good and can't go wrong with them.


x 2 ... get something that's mil spec. This way (I believe) you can also shoot .223, but if you get commercial spec ... you can ONLY shoot .223. Plus, more accessories are universal between the weapons.

In addition to the above. Look at Daniel Defense if you want a turnkey weapon.


----------



## Paul Marx

For the animals mentioned I look hard at the 6.8 .


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh

Rock River Arms or spend some more and get a LWRC


----------



## mlinger

For your philosophy of use you don't have to spend the extra money for mil. spec. Save the extra money for accessories.


----------



## woody7

looking at these, any thoughts?

http://www.rockriverarms.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=category.display&category_id=230

http://www.rockriverarms.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=category.display&category_id=526


----------



## mlinger

both of those are super nice guns. I think you might be a little more happy with the coyote rifle for hunting but if you are using it for all around as well as personal defense the ATH may work better. Although that hand guard is a bit heavy. It surprised me how heavy it was. But because I don't lug it long distances it's not an issue and helps stabilize it. Also the SS barrel will give you an added level of corrosion resistance over the non chrome lined chromoly barrel.


----------



## ssoutdoors

If your in or around the Corpus area, Modern Pawn and Guns has new Rock River AR-15 with 2-stage trigger, iron sights and full quad rail for $1000.00. Hell of a deal!
361-993-9390


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

mlinger said:


> For your philosophy of use you don't have to spend the extra money for mil. spec. Save the extra money for accessories.


Mmmmmmmmmmm ... depends on what you get. The extra money you put in the gun (if it even is more expensive) you actually save on accessories.


----------



## Cody C

We have really enjoyed our dpms. Have a .223 and .308. They are full stock, bull barrel, etc with big scopes. They are heavy and wouldn't be the best for self defense, but they are sweet for hunting. Anything walks out under 400 yds and its dead. Working on getting out to 600 but with 42" of drop it takes a little more practice. With the weight it is extremely easy to stay on point and get a bunch of shots on a herd of pigs. 


Cody C


----------



## JonWayne

My first ar I bought was the s&w m&p sport think I paid $649+tax at academy. I put all magpul furniture on it and hogue grip. Just a red dot on this one

View attachment 548781


This was out of the box at 50 yards

View attachment 548782


First kills with it

















2nd one I bought was a Daniel defense v5 in 300 blackout. I shoot everything with this one as long It's not further than 200-250 yards. Came as it sits from Daniel defense.

View attachment 548784


----------



## Cody C

Double post on tapatalk...


Cody C


----------



## JonWayne

After I got done with it









Out of box 50 yd









300 blackout


----------



## ST.SIMONS

woody7 said:


> looking at these, any thoughts?
> 
> http://www.rockriverarms.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=category.display&category_id=230
> 
> http://www.rockriverarms.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=category.display&category_id=526


Please watch this. I recommend a Daniel Defense or Bravo company. You can get one at around the same price as the rock river you are looking at. Hit me up on pm I can help you not make the same mistake many have...


----------



## ST.SIMONS

woody7 said:


> looking at these, any thoughts?
> 
> http://www.rockriverarms.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=category.display&category_id=230
> 
> http://www.rockriverarms.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=category.display&category_id=526


Here is another good video...


----------



## wolffman73

JP. Once you shoot it, you'll know where the exta $ went.


----------



## Bar X Ag

*If thinking LWRC....go LaRue*

Texas Boys that make the finest AR available hands down!


----------



## aggiefishinDr

Bar X Ag said:


> Texas Boys that make the finest AR available hands down!


Yes Sir!!!! If you are going to spend the money, get a Larue hands down. Very helpful people and will answer any of your questions if you call them. When I purchased mine it could not have been an easier process. Larue all the way, plus they give you some free goodies with a purchase.


----------



## mlinger

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmm ... depends on what you get. The extra money you put in the gun (if it even is more expensive) you actually save on accessories.


I will concede this point. I may have spoke to quickly in an overly broad statement.


----------



## txlarge

check out anderson rifles - http://www.andersonrifles.com/


----------



## Chase-N-Tails

Rock River Tacitcal Operator 2


----------



## Chase4556

I have a Rock River Entry Operator 2 and LOVE IT.


----------



## smacha538

rock river all the way. if money is not an issue, check out any of Larue's OBR's


----------



## Law Dog

Nice, congrats!


----------



## woody7

Okay, I am looking at the Rock River Coyote Carbine. Is their really a need for the EOP upper when going with a scope that is under 12X44? How about the chrome trigger, latch, carrier options? Worth the extra cash or not?


----------

